Ask HN: What price would you pay to undo data you shared across all media/sites? - vinnyglennon
======
ian0
Id say you could make a subscription model for it. Periodic scrubbings, simple
notifications of privacy policy changes, haveibeenpwnd integration, general
advice, phone app permission monitoring etc.

Id say $100 / month would be a good starting price. Id only pay $10 a month
though plenty of people would pay more. Hell you could have tiers up to
thousands of dollars a month as theres a sure to be a correlation between your
income level and how much you value your privacy.

------
quaquaqua1
I would pay a high price but I doubt this is feasible because the number of
drives that have some copy of my data is probably approaching several
thousand!

------
renatoautore
This is a great question!

I believe that depends from the site. If it was facebook I believe a 200$
would be a good price point

------
9wzYQbTYsAIc
$100 - just delete me.

